# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  ¿Os han pillado alguna vez?

## Jorlando

No sé si os han pillado alguna vez algún juego. Supongo que de novatos sí. No me estoy refieriendo a que os ha salido mal la cosa y el público os ha visto la jugada. Me estoy refiriendo a casos en que lo habéis hecho bien, y alguien, bien porque había leído algo, bien porque tenga una mente más avanzada de lo normal sospecha algo, y luego experimenta y lo caza. Ahí van dos anécdotas mías.

La primera. Hice entre otros, el juego de la carta firmada de Palmero. No conozco el nombre, pero el efecto es como sigue. El espectador escoge una carta al azar del mazo, boca a bajo, y sin saber cuál es, el mago la firma por el dorso. La deja a la vista sobre la mesa para que se seque la tinta, y da otra carta a escoger al espectador. El espectador escoge otra y esta vez es él quien la firma por la cara. El mago pone el mazo sobre boca abajo sobre la primera carta y corta para perderla. Luego da la vuelta al mazo e introduce la carta firmada por el espectador cara arriba en el mazo y corta también para perderla. Luego dice que hay dos cartas firmadas, una por el mago en el dorso y otra en la cara por el espectador (supongamos que es el cuatro de corazones). El mago busca en el mazo cara abajo su carta firmada por el dorso, la encuentra y la saca sobre la mesa, sin darle la vuelta. Luego da la vuelta al mazo y busca el cuatro de corazones firmado por el espectador. No aparece. Da la vuelta a la carta sobre la mesa y es el cuatro de corazones, debidamente firmado por el espectador. Las dos cartas firmadas y que estaban en la mesa claramente visibles y viéndose que eran dos, ahora resulta que son una sola. Se puede mostrar el mazo por ambos lados para que se vea que no hay más cartas firmadas ni por el dorso ni por la cara.

Bien, hice este juego para unos amigos, hace ya una temporada. Uno de ellos es químico. Les gustó mucho y al terminar, regalé la carta como recuerdo. Se la quedó el químico. Y me temo que no puedo contar más claramente lo que pasó después porque contaría el truco. Basta con decir que a los pocos días, me llamó para decirme que había encontrado pequeños rastros de un compuesto llamado blablabla, con muchas consonantes, en el dorso de la carta. Ese compuesto se usa mucho como componente principal de una sustancia de uso común, y si digo cuál es ya estoy diciendo el truco. Me preguntaréis que cúanta de esa sustancia pongo, para que se note de esa manera. Poquísimo. No se nota a la vista ni al tacto ni al olor ni nada. Pero si analizas químicamente la historia aparecen residuos. Tiene bemoles la cosa. El tío se tomó la molestia de analizar químicamente la carta, a ver qué encontraba. Traté de buscar alguna excusa, pero el tío me dijo que no contase milongas. Como en la serie C.S.I. la gente miente, los magos mienten más, pero las pruebas no mienten. Ahí había residuos de tal y por tanto la carta había estado como tiene que estar. 

A pesar de todo le dije que la segunda carta la había elegido él voluntariamente, y que si la carta tenía que estar como él suponía (y era verdad), ¿cómo podía saber yo cuál carta iba a escoger él? Ya supondréis que es una carta forzada, pero eso no se lo dije. Dijo que investigaría sobre el tema, y que ya me daría una respuesta. Le temo. Aunque eso sí, es discreto, me dijo que quedaba entre nosotros. Se merecería que le dijera cómo forcé la segunda carta, como recompensa por su labor de investigación y sobre todo su discreción, pero entonces fastidiaría cualquier juego donde usase ese método para forzar (y que conste que en este juego es bastante descarado).

La segunda vez que me pillaron algo fue en casa precisamente del químico y su mujer. Hice unos juegos para ellos, y tienen un crío por ahí suelto que no conté entre el público porque ya sé que los críos no son buenos espectadores para juegos de cartas. El chaval andaba a lo suyo, jugando con la consola en su habitación. Hice el de fuera del universo cuando el chaval entró en el salón, y lo vio hacer. No dijo nada, sólo se quedó mirando fijamente las cartas. Le pregunté que si le había gustado. Dijo lacónicamente que sí y se fue otra vez a la consola, o al menos eso creía yo.

Hice algún juego más, y al cabo de un rato di la sesión por acabada. De repente entra el crío con una baraja de poker que tiene su padre y repite el juego delante de mí, tal y como yo lo había hecho. Le pregunté que si lo sabía hacer porque se lo había visto a alguien o bien lo había leído en alguna parte, y me dijo que era la primera vez que lo veía. Supuso, según contó, que tenía algo que ver con la colocación de las cartas (y supuso, tras tanteo y error, cómo tenían que estar). Le dije que yo había mezclado varias veces ante ellos. Me cortó diciendo que en su habitación había hecho lo mismo varias veces, dando y mezclando las cartas cara arriba y entonces veías claramente cómo se colocaban. Estaba claro. Volví a insistir en que antes del juego, yo había mezclado, con lo cual cualquier ordenación de cartas que yo pudiera tener, se había estropeado. La respuesta me dejó helado: "supongo que una de las primeras cosas que aprende un mago es a mezclar de mentira". Ah, el chaval tiene nueve años, y es un auténtico superdotado (no por haberme pillado, es que lo es). Le hice alguno más, ya más difíciles, no automáticos, y no parece disfrutar del juego en sí. Te mira fijamente pero no como si quisiera pillarte, sino más bien como un científico miraría una muestra de laboratorio, y es asombroso no lo que ve, porque estoy seguro de hacerlo bien, sino lo que deduce y razona. No llega a la verdad del todo, pero se acerca muchísimo.

Quizá me haya expresado mal. Cuando digo que no parece disfrutar del juego quiero decir que no le impacta demasiado. Lo que a él le gusta es la solución de enigmas. Tiene su habitación llena de rompecabezas de todo tipo, puzzles, libros de acertijos, problemas de lógica (admito que yo tengo afición a eso, pero no me entró a los nueve años). Así que él se lo plantea igual. Tiene a la vista algo que desafía la lógica y las leyes de la naturaleza. El verdadero placer para él está en investigar cómo es posible eso.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Vaya par de cerebros, nunca me ha pasado nada parecido, me dejas  :shock: .

El caso de la carta tratada es tan extremo que no tiene vuelta de hoja, el químico al CSI.

----------


## Jorlando

Tan sólo quería comentar, porque parece que el químico se olía algo en la carta, que el chiflágoras éste no buscaba nada en la carta, sino en la tinta. Según parece pensó que podía tratarse de alguna tinta especial, que se hiciera visible o invisible según qué condiciones. Así que empezó a analizar por ahí, y claro, al examinar la tinta del dorso vio cosas ahí que no esperaba encontrar (y yo tampoco esperaba que las encontrase).

Si conocéis el truco, sabréis que en realidad la carta tratada es otra, pero aquí aparece lo que en C.S.I. llaman transferencia. Por cierto, el químico se dedica a la enseñanza, no penséis que tiene un laboratorio montado. Pero usó el laboratorio de su instituto.

----------


## markdi

Buenas! a mi me pasó algo sorprendente... estaba en una comida familiar, y cuando terminé, me pidieron que hiciera algo de magia... comencé haciendo cosas con monedas, desapariciones, atravesando la mesa y poco mas, y decidí hacer la baraja invisible. Siempre que la había hecho había tenido buenísimos resultados, ya que la tengo preparada "a mi forma" de forma que sea mas difícil ver "el truco". Total, cuando terminé de hacerlo, todo el mundo se kedó sorprendido, y dspués, cuando todos se fueron, me cogió mi hermano y me dijo... el truco ese de la baraja invisible es ....
y me dijo como funcionaba, imaginad mi cara! No ha dicho nada a nadie (q yo sepa, aunq creo q no ha dixo nada) pero si dijo q el sabía como era, y yo lo reconocí, y a la gente le impacto mas el hecho de que adivinara como era el truco a el mismo truco... 
alguna vez les ha pasado esto??

----------


## Jorlando

> me cogió mi hermano y me dijo... el truco ese de la baraja invisible es ....
> y me dijo como funcionaba, imaginad mi cara!


¿No te dijo cómo lo adivinó? Quizá en un momento de descuido tuyo, en alguna ocasión anterior, cogió tu baraja si que tú te dieras cuenta, y la examinó detenidamente. Yo tengo un surtido de naipes especiales, de Fournier. Siempre lo llevo encima, y elijo las cartas necesarias, según el juego que quiera hacer. Un día, en casa de mi suegro, lo dejé sin querer encima de la mesa y él la vio. Luego me dijo con esas cartas se explicaban muchas cosas que me había visto hacer.

Otra posibilidad es que lo haya visto en internet. Ya se ha hablado de eso en otros hilos, y la verdad cualquiera que tenga internet y sepa qué está buscando, lo encuentra. He visto por ahí vídeos de demostración, contando con pelos y señales cómo funcionan barajas biseladas, invisibles, Svengali, F.P. De todo. Cada vez quedan menos secretos.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Seguramente tu hermano te habra examinado tu baraja en algun momento de descuido, o posiblemente lo haya buscado en internet, por morbo a saber como hace su hermano los trucos.

Como dice Jorlando, hoy en dia en internet esta todo.

----------


## markdi

pues la verdad, espero que fuese así, que lo buscara en internet, xq no creo q pudiera cogr mi baraja.. de todas formas... ahora, cada vez que le hago algún juego, utilizo los juegos con mas técnica, y x ahora, me no me ha vuelto a decir nada de eso, aun siendo algunos juegos mas simples que la baraja invisible .. 
un saludo!

----------


## Azran

Un consejillo si por casualidad después de hacer algun juego alguien plantea una teoria de como puede ser el juego, no entreis en una dinámica de intentar desbaratar su teoria, simplemente dejadlo estar. 

Espectador: "Eso seguro que lo has hecho así y así ....."
Aficionado a la magia: "Puede ser o no ser, solo tu puedes decidir que quieres creer y que no"

Y practicar más porque si realizais un juego correctamente es muy dificil que alguien plantee una posible solución al juego sin parecer ridícula.

----------


## swaze

el otro día tras realizar un juego con un paquete de 16 cartas, simples transformaciones de cartas, mi "espectadora" tubo la genial idea de plantear una de esas teorías que son totalmente alucinantes, si vierais mi cara, sostenía que las cartas cambiaban gracias a un sistema de pegatinas dobles, y al poner una carta contra otra las pegatinas se pegaban del revés y nosecuantas movidas mas. No puede evitar preguntarle como se le ocurrían esas cosas xD y su respuesta me encanto "pues porque no puede ser magia, me niego a creer que hagas magia." 

Yo mientras me reía deje las cartas sobre la mesa y se lanzo a por ellas, estubo al menos 30 minutos revisándolas!!! mientras yo me terminaba mi cocacola, al final dejo con calma las cartas sobre la mesa y se oyo un pequeño murmullo "mierda, haces magia..." xDDD

Desde ese día cada vez que quedamos me asedia pidiéndome que le haga mas juegos de cartas.

----------


## HEO-.

> He visto por ahí vídeos de demostración, contando con pelos y señales cómo funcionan barajas biseladas, invisibles, Svengali, F.P. De todo. Cada vez quedan menos secretos.


es por eso coloquen en su firma NO A LOS TUTORIALES EN YOUTUBE!!!!
únansenos... espero que sigan la iniciativa, es importante calar ondo el la conciencia de algunos magos que suben tutyoriales.. si alguin de por aqyui ya lo ha echo.. pues BAJELO!!, nada mas disfrutemos subiendo videos de magia normal sin explicar....

ahora lo tuyo, es increible, como es que 2 cerebrotes y un crio de 9 años logran descubrir un uego automatico!! y arreglado mas encima!!! y por tanteo!! eso yo no me lo habia imaginado, ni tampoco me hubiese imaginado el fanatismo del quimico que analizó la carta... mwe dejo boquiabierto  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

saludos!!!

HEO-.

----------


## letang

Yo también descubrí el método de la baraja invisible sin haberlo visto ni leído en ningún lado.

Vi un vídeo de David Blaine haciendo el efecto y razonando un poco llegué a la solución.

Es uno de los mejores efectos de magia que existen, pero no hay que menospreciar la inteligencia de la gente. Igual que el secreto fue inventado por una mente humana también puede ser descifrado por otra mente humana. No es necesario buscar por internet o trastaear con una baraja para descubrirlo, se puede deducir.

----------


## Adriancico

> Igual que el secreto fue inventado por una mente humana también puede ser descifrado por otra mente humana. No es necesario buscar por internet o trastaear con una baraja para descubrirlo, se puede deducir.


No estoy de acuerdo, yo creo que si alguien del público puede razonar el secreto de un juego (descontando los que se basan en principios matemáticos), es que el mago está haciendo algo mal. 

Con la adecuada presentación, misdirection, timing (o aplicando la teoría de las pistas falsas de Tamariz, como se comentaba en otro hilo reciente) el público debería quedarse sin explicaciones posibles, sólo con el misterio; eso es para mí hacer magia

Otra cosa es que una persona vea un juego en el youtube y lo repita varias veces hasta que vea algo que le llame la atención o se le ocurra una forma de hacerlo.

Saludos

----------


## Enrique J. Ferrojas

Pues yo si estoy deacuerdo, precisamente yo adivine como iva la invisible antes de comprarla al verselo hacer a tamariz en el video de youtube

Saludos
EnriqueJ

----------


## Adriancico

> Pues yo si estoy deacuerdo, precisamente yo adivine como iva la invisible antes de comprarla al verselo hacer a tamariz en el video de youtube
> 
> Saludos
> EnriqueJ


Bueno, si uno es mago (aunque sea principiante) ya conoce una serie de principios y técnicas, por ejemplo basta con fijarse en qué momento el mago hace misdirection para saber donde mirar, yo mismo he "pillado" bastantes juegos simplemente viéndolos en video.

Pero dudo que un profano pueda sacar por si sólo el secreto de un juego que le han hecho (bien). por ejemplo ¿cómo puedes adivinar el secreto de la ambiciosa si no conoces el DL?

Aprovecho para matizar un poco: seguro que hay excepciones, y creo que dependerá mucho del juego. No es lo mismo buscarle explicación a La dama inquieta que a Fuera de este mundo, por ejemplo.

Saludos

----------


## Jorlando

> No estoy de acuerdo, yo creo que si alguien del público puede razonar el secreto de un juego (descontando los que se basan en principios matemáticos), es que el mago está haciendo algo mal. 
> 
> Con la adecuada presentación, misdirection, timing (o aplicando la teoría de las pistas falsas de Tamariz, como se comentaba en otro hilo reciente) el público debería quedarse sin explicaciones posibles, sólo con el misterio; eso es para mí hacer magia



No quiero dármelas de más inteligente que nadie, ni tampoco de ser especialmente avispado. Llevo pocos meses en esto de la magia y aún soy un principiante y malo. Pero cuando no tenía ni zorra idea, cuando aún no sabía cómo se cogía una baraja, vi a Tamariz haciendo un juego en televisión, creo que en el programa de Buenafuente. El juego consistía en dar a elegir una carta al espectador. La daba a firmar por la cara  y luego la doblaba transversalmente, con la cara en la parte cóncava del doblez, de forma que al ponerla cara abajo sobre el mazo, quedaba convexa hacia arriba, y lo hizo para que se viera claramente cómo quedaba. A continuación cogió la carta, la puso en el medio del mazo y sujetando el mazo con los dedos, contó hasta tres. A la de tres, la carta de arriba que estaba claramente lisa, de repente se arqueó como había estado la carta inicial. El espectador la cogió y le dio la vuelta. Era la suya, firmada.

Bueno, pues siendo Tamariz quien es y admirándolo como lo admiro, y no teniendo ni idea de magia por aquella época (y no sabiendo lo que era un DL, que usó en este juego), supe inmediatamente cómo lo había hecho. Sin ningún género de dudas. Y no lo grabé ni lo vi setecientas veces. Una sola vez, y a la primera. Para comprobarlo al día siguiente me compré una baraja y traté de hacerlo. Por supuesto no pude hacerlo bien, las cartas se me iban para todas partes, pero comprobé que poniendo las cartas así y asá, se podía hacer eso. Así aprendí que existía una técnica llamada DL (aunque no supiera cómo se llamaba), y lo del doblez, pues es bastante fácil. Basta con sujetar la baraja de determinada forma. Yo probé y me salió. Luego empecé a mirar en internet libros sobre magia, compré el Canuto y el primer tomo de GEC, y luego compré el resto de los tomos, y me enteré de la existencia de este foro y hasta hoy.

Y a ver quién tiene el valor de decir que Tamariz hizo algo mal, que no manejó bien la misdirection, etc. Por cierto, el juego lo estaba viendo con mi familia y sólo yo lo adiviné. O sea que Tamariz no hizo una chapuza que todo el mundo la pillase. Pero parece ser que aquel día yo estaba especialmente inspirado.

----------


## letang

> ¿cómo puedes adivinar el secreto de la ambiciosa si no conoces el DL?


¡Anda que no hay profanos que intuyen el doble lift!

Y puedes seguir con la excusa de "Es porque el mago lo hace mal".
Con esa excusa viviremos eternamente y miraremos a otro lado.

Que no joer... el mago lo puede hacer perfectamente, pero la gente no es tonta  :Wink1:  , y hay cosas que se pueden descubrir/deducir, y ya está, no hay que darle más importancia.

Generalmente, si estás haciendo magia para entretener y no para fardar o como reto nadie te lo dirá, y podrás seguir haciendo otros juegos y la gente quedará encantada, aunque durante algún juego haya podido deducir algo si les sorprendes con otro juego se olvidarán de lo anterior y se quedarán con la impresión final.
Bueno, eso depende de lo "capullín" que sea la persona. Si es de esos a los que no les gusta la magia se quedará orgulloso de haberte descubierto algo y se regodeará de ello, pero si es una persona normal, será discreta y lo olvidará.

Lo que comenta Jorlando es un claro ejemplo, hay gente que incluso viendo a Tamariz descubre los secretos.

Cada vez que veía Nada x Aquí con amigos descubrían unas cuantas cosas. Siempre me preguntaban si era así y yo no decía nada, pero muchas cosas las adivinaban. La bola zombie se la pillaron a Juan Mayoral a los 3 segundos. Y así tantos otros.

----------


## Adriancico

Vale, me habeis convencido 
 :Smile1:

----------


## Zen

:D  :D  :D  :D  ...que caña lo del quimico!! cuanto tiempo libre!!...y lo de su hijo super dotado ya es de record Guiness!! :D  :D . Vaya cosas mas raras, raras os pasan.
Una amiga que le hize "la dama que se ruboriza" estaba convencida que la carta era trucada y que cambia el color del dorso con la temperatura y se paso un buen rato con su carta entre las manos para darle calor :shock:

----------


## thrasher

aah me a pasado, es mas aun hoy ise un truco a un amigo en plena plaza en la ciudad, nadie supo como lo ise y hasta me gane unas monedas y luego ke me iva con un amigo me dijo prestame el maso e iso el truco, ovbiamente no le salio bien pero si acerto, no se como porq lo ise perfecto, solo el razono de alguna forma .. 

algunos tienen el don xD , total em mago hace magia ante el ojo comun, pero existen ojos mejores :P

----------


## armandotrompeta

A mi mi hermana me dijo que me habia pillado en dos ocasiones y desde entonces no he vuelto a hacerla magia. La verdad que te sientes muy decepcionado de la demas gente porque no saben apreciar la magia y a veces te quitan la ilusion. Lo bonito es ver magia sin fijarse en los detalles para ver si pillas a alguien el truco. Lo mejor es que si alguien no te deja actuar, no actues nunca mas para el. 

 :o Un saludo :o

----------


## Jorlando

> A mi mi hermana me dijo que me habia pillado en dos ocasiones y desde entonces no he vuelto a hacerla magia.


No creo que debas dejar de hacer magia para alguien sólo por el hecho de que te haya pillado. Al contrario. Depede también de la reacción del que te pille.

Si te pilla y se dedica a pegar voces ante los espectadores gritando cómo lo haces, pues evidentemente no es una persona apropiada para tener entre el público. 

Si te pilla porque ha leído algo, o bien porque estaba situado en un ángulo que no cuidaste y vio algo que no debía ver, o bien simplemente sabía el juego porque lo había visto en internet (que de todo hay), pero es discreto y te lo dice en privado, todo eso sirve para hacerte mejorar. Si ves por qué te ha pillado, sabrás cómo evitarlo en el futuro. Después, tu desafío (desafío para ti mismo, no para él, eso nunca) sería hacer juegos para esa persona sin que te pille.

----------


## Arkite

Wenas,en lo referente a adivinar efectos sin tener ni idea de magia corroboro que eso es verdad.

Digamos que si a mi me pillan es normal,o podria ser normal,pero es que viendo el efecto de floating rose de david copperfield,pues nada mas verlo unas veces ya estaba todo clarisimo.Sin necesidad de conocer que existen las cosas que sabeis que se usan para hacerlo y demas.

Creo que si una persona con buena capacidad logica le pica el gusanillo aplica esta puede sacar casi todo.Y no creo que sea culpa del mago.


Un saludo.

----------


## markdi

Seguro que cuando supisteis como iba la baraja invisible pensasteis... "de otra forma no podía ser, era imposible ..." yo pienso que hay gente que la puede adivinar, por supuesto, sobre todo, la que se vende en las tiendas de magia estan "preparadas" de forma un poco... no quiero dar pistas tampoco, pero si ves dos veces el efecto, puedes ver algo muy llamativo. En mi caso, se veían todos los palos, y todos los números.. (tengo mi propio "algoritmo", nada complejo vamos :P) En cartomagia, alguna vez que otra, he notado que me han podido coger algun movimiento, o no ha quedado muy limpio el efecto por la desconfianza del espectador (por ejemplo, yo suelo contar siempre, vaya a hacer un DL o no, incluso si veo que el espectador no es de los buenos, pronuncio mucho uno falso, para que salte y compruebe que todo es normal. Aun asi, cuando haces uno verdadero, queda un poco de desconfianza en esa persona) 
Por el contrario cada vez que hago algo con monedas, la gente se sorprende mas, supongo que será porque está mas acostumbrado a una moneda, y no tiene la necesidad imperiosa de comprobarla (cuando utilizo dos euros, y no medios dolares) 

En fin... depende del mago, del aficionado a la magia o del espectador

----------


## Rives

Creo que el tema de las pilladas tiene un factor muy importante: El tener público respetuoso o no...

Desde mi punto de vista, yo creo que a TODOS nos han pillado alguna vez porque todos no siempre hemos tenido un manejo excepcional de las cartas, si no que en nuestros inicios ¿ A quien no se le habrá visto un DL ? 

Pero lo que realmente denota un BUEN espectador, es el que tras haber hecho el truco delante de X personas, te deja terminar, se te acerca al oido y te dice " Te he pillado pillin, se hace asi , asi y asi, Pero no te preocupes, quedará entre tu y yo "

Si, puede ser que en un primer instante te desilusione ( no hasta tal punto como dicen de dejar las cartas ) ... Pero cuando uno tiene una gran estabilidad moral, esas achacadas no te hacen dejarte las cartas, si no poner mas empeño en mejorarte.

Asi que a esos principiantes que empiezan a hacer sus primeros trucos y les pillan : No os desilusioneis , solo es signo que necesitais práctica.

PRACTICAD ! LA PRACTICA HACE AL MAESTRO

----------


## Vicentico

Pues si, hay gente que se le da bien eso de pillar como se hacen algunos juegos. En dos ocasiones que me ha pasado, bueno una con un tocapelo... que ya escribí en su momento, y en otra que por lo menos me lo dijo en secreto, es lo bueno que por lo menos te tengan respeto ya que lo único que se intenta en esas reuniones es que pasen un rao divertido. Cuando me lo dijo no sabía si decirle que era cierto o que no, y lo que hice fue darle una baraja y decirle que hiciera el juego tal como lo había visto y me contestó que "chupao, mira has hecho esto y estoy tal que así y asao " no le salió nada, ni parecido aunque iba encaminado. Lo intento unas cuantas veces y al final desistió y ya la cosa no era tan sencilla. Tengo que decir que el juego era el de "Sigue al lider" que hace Tamariz en Lessons in magic. Otra cosa que hago sobre todo con otro colega que le gusta mucho internet, es decirle otro nombre al juego y cuando lo busca no lo encuentra. Vamos que no digo voy a hacer un juego que se llama sigue al lider que es como lo encuentras en internet, sino por ejemplo "este juego se llama todos detras del jefe".

----------


## Jules

A mi lo que me ha ocurrido, siendo novatisimo como soy encima, es que si le hago un juego a mi padre, el tio intenta joderme el juego, sobre todo si es un juego donde el tenga que manejar las cartas. Las desordena de alguna forma o lo hace como yo no le he dicho... asi que me rompe el juego por completo y tengo que cogerle las cartas y hacerle otro juego en el que no tenga que tocar el las cartas. Encima parece que disfruta jeje.

----------


## Rives

Porque quizás hagamos algo mal.....

Parece que interpreten el juego como que queremos alardear de saber hacer algo que ellos no saben o no captan y que queremos hacernos sentirnos superiores a ellos.... Cosa que hace de disparador de las acciones de los profanos que intentan desbaratarnos los juegos.

Tenemos que conseguir que interpreten que los juegos son para que DISFRUTEN  todos, y no para que piensen que el mago intenta hacerse el importante.

salu2

----------


## Nestor

Para empezar voy a distinguir entre que "pillen" el truco porque ven una técnica (dl, lappping, salto, étc)..., aquí creo que la culpa es del mago que debe cuidar más la técnica y la cobertura; y los que razonan una solución lógica.

Para evitar que la gente razone la solución al enigma, tenemos que pensar como ellos; para eso tenemos la fabulosa teoría de las pistas falsas de Tamariz, y los ensayos de Ascanio sobre la construcción de un juego. 

De todos modos, siempre va a haber alguien que lo razone; y en vez de molestarnos, debería darnos pie a revisar el juego de nuevo, y en caso de que creamos que está "perfecto"... pues felicitarle, e invitarle a que se una al gremio xD, porque alguien capaz de resolver un juego, puede crear otro. Y como dice Ascanio, el ingenio es el principal responsable del éxito de un mago.

----------


## rafael montesinos

Yo creo que no debemos molestarnos porque alguien te pille o conozca el metodo que hemos utilizado, eso no debe ser frustrante para nosotros.
 Lo malo son esos personajillos incomodos que itentan molestarte durante el juego, y te preguntan ¿por que mezclas de una forma determinada?, o ¿por que introduces la carta en la baraja por un sitio determinado?. Cuando empiezan a molestarte de esa forma , yo siempre les digo que el juego de magia es como contar  un chiste,  que para que tenga gracia lo debo contar yo ya mi manera, y si él quiere que despues lo cuente él, pero que no moleste mi juego. Ademas curiosamente estas personas molestas intentan explicar el truco ante los demas,  y nunca aciertan,  ni se acercan en lo mas minimo a la realidad del truco.
 Por eso creo que la persona que realmente sabe de magia y conoce tu truco, no suele ser una persona molesta, suele ser discreto, y esas persona son buenas para que aprender a mejorar nuesras presentaciones.

----------


## Rives

> Yo creo que no debemos molestarnos porque alguien te pille o conozca el metodo que hemos utilizado, eso no debe ser frustrante para nosotros.
>  Lo malo son esos personajillos incomodos que itentan molestarte durante el juego, y te preguntan ¿por que mezclas de una forma determinada?, o ¿por que introduces la carta en la baraja por un sitio determinado?. Cuando empiezan a molestarte de esa forma , yo siempre les digo que el juego de magia es como contar  un chiste,  que para que tenga gracia lo debo contar yo ya mi manera, y si él quiere que despues lo cuente él, pero que no moleste mi juego. Ademas curiosamente estas personas molestas intentan explicar el truco ante los demas,  y nunca aciertan,  ni se acercan en lo mas minimo a la realidad del truco.
>  Por eso creo que la persona que realmente sabe de magia y conoce tu truco, no suele ser una persona molesta, suele ser discreto, y esas persona son buenas para que aprender a mejorar nuesras presentaciones.


Es una necesidad biológica de saciar su ego y sentirse superior a los demas. A mi parecer dichas personas les frusta que el foco de atencion lo acapare el mago y con estas acciones intentan ( y lo consiguen a veces ) desviar el foco de atencion hacia si mismos, necesidad natural para ellos, la de ser el centro de todo. Todo ello acompañado de esa sensacion de " Mira que guay que soy, soy mas listo que el mago.... Adoradme! ".....
_
"De todo tiene que haber en el campo del señor...."_

----------


## Josep M.

Personalmente creo que el DL es una técnica con una dificultad extrema. Y encima es de las primeras que se deben aprender en magia! HAcer un DL es facil, pero que se vea muy natural, es MUY difícil.

A mi también me ha pasado que la gente ha deducido como funcionaba más de un juego, especialmente en juegos de mecánica muy simple. sobretodo los primeros meses en que, imprudente de mi, realizaba juegos que creia saber hacer bien (y luego descubrí que no basta con eso!)  :Oops:  :( . Soy de la opinión que es un error del mago (en este caso yo): Si el truco puede ser desmontado por deducción logica, se deben tomar las medidas oportunas para que no pueda serlo.

Hay un par de trucos que he dejado de hacer por esta razón, pues no soy capaz aún de empalmar una carta duplicada, o de quitar de la vista una carta que puede confirmar sospechas. Eso forma parte del truco, y tambien se debe implementar en la rutina (dejar examinar la baraja limpia al final, etc.).

Luego hay juegos que no se pueden limpiar, como el truco de la carta doblada que comentabais habia hecho Tamariz (yo lo conozco como _pop-up move_ en la rutina de la carta ambiciosa) . Pero si seguidamnte haces otro truco en la rutina, que impida que el espectador tenga el tiempo para desmontarlo, ganas muchas opciones .

Otra cosa: los magos que hacen magia por TV o similar deberian cuidar sus trucos mucho mas que en condiciones normales: esos trucos deben ser infalibles, teniendo en cuenta que seguramente seran visionados muchas veces seguidas por la misma persona, a ver si lo desmonta!.

Muy buena la del Quimico - CSI...

Salud! 

JM
 :D

----------


## Josep M.

> Es una necesidad biológica de saciar su ego y sentirse superior a los demas. A mi parecer dichas personas les frusta que el foco de atencion lo acapare el mago y con estas acciones intentan ( y lo consiguen a veces ) desviar el foco de atencion hacia si mismos, necesidad natural para ellos, la de ser el centro de todo. Todo ello acompañado de esa sensacion de " Mira que guay que soy, soy mas listo que el mago.... Adoradme! ".....
> _
> "De todo tiene que haber en el campo del señor...."_


No estoy del todo de acuerdo.  :Smile1:  Creo que esa gente se sienten engañados, no ilusionados cuando les ofrecemos un juego de manos. Y eso es error nuestro.

La gente no es tan mala. Tuve la misma sensación con algun familar cuando empezaba a hacer magia, y decidi no hacerle magia nunca más. 6 meses después hice una pequeña función en casa por navidad, con una rutina bien preparada (no el tipico juego "mira que hago"). No hice nada del otro mundo, pero ve por donde, ese familiar vino unas horas después, y me dijo "te acuerdas de aquella vez que me hiciste un truco, y no?" pues esta vez has conseguido que me lo pasara en grande. No se sintió engañado, sino disfrutó de lo que claramente era un espectaculo

Ese dia aprendí que forma parte del saber hacer del mago escoger el momento oportuno y la forma adecuada para la magia.

Nos vemos !

JM  :D 
 :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## ericmelvin10

mi novia me pilla siempre, con todo... sólo ha habido 1 que no me lo ha pillado y no se lo he querido repetir!

----------


## Marvel

Ericmelvin10.
Si te pilla siempre, debes estar haciendo algo mal siempre. ¿Has pensado que es?

----------


## ericmelvin10

Si, dejarle inspeccionar todo despues del juego. Me coge las Cartas, el objeto en cuestion y hasta que no lo pilla no para. 
Al principio me hacia gracia que fuera tan lista, pero ahora me toca un poco los webs y la verdad es que desmotiva un poco.

----------


## darkd

Muchas, jeje, como crees que me han desaparecido los nervios de actuar ante publico que no conozco? a base de que me pillen una y otra vez, ahora ya no cometo fallos porque ya no me pongo nervioso, ya que me da igual que me salga mal o me pillen, y extrañamente me sale mucho mejor el juego, con mas gracia y soltura

----------


## b12jose

> Muchas, jeje, como crees que me han desaparecido los nervios de actuar ante publico que no conozco? a base de que me pillen una y otra vez, ahora ya no cometo fallos porque ya no me pongo nervioso, ya que me da igual que me salga mal o me pillen, y extrañamente me sale mucho mejor el juego, con mas gracia y soltura


Será que tengo un mal día... pero leo estas cosas y me enciendo... es que me da igual que me pillen... madre mía... lo que tiene uno que leer...

----------


## b12jose

> Muchas, jeje, como crees que me han desaparecido los nervios de actuar ante publico que no conozco? a base de que me pillen una y otra vez, ahora ya no cometo fallos porque ya no me pongo nervioso, ya que me da igual que me salga mal o me pillen, y extrañamente me sale mucho mejor el juego, con mas gracia y soltura


Será que tengo un mal día... pero leo estas cosas y me enciendo... es que me da igual que me pillen... madre mía... lo que tiene uno que leer...

----------


## darkd

Lo has entendido completamente al reves b12jose, lo que he dicho es que por que me da igual que me pillen por lo que ya no lo hacen, ya que eso me da una tranquilidad que no había pensado en la vida que tendría actuando ante otras personas (ya que soy una persona muy muy nerviosa, y cuando me ponía nervioso me sudaban las manos y se me resbalaban las cartas, haciendo que no me salieran técnicas que tenia perfectamente trabajadas, como el empalme), claro que me da igual que me pillen, ya que es ese pensamiento lo que hace mantenerme tranquilo y sereno, y por lo que se que no me van a pillar. No se si lo entiendes muy bien, ya que es una sensación extraña incluso para mi (me pasaba lo mismo en los combates de muay thay que hacia, hasta que me dieron tantas tortas que ya me da igual recibir otra mas, yo voy al ataque y eso me hace ganar), no se si lo pillas, jeje, aunque espero habértelo explicado mas o menos

----------


## b12jose

En el fondo te da igual "que te pillen"... lo has dicho varias veces, ese es el planteamiento que me estas poniendo, lo demás es la excusa para mantener que te da igual que te pillen... Es más y es lo que más me puede sorprender del mensaje que cité antes es que ... me han pillado tantas veces que...  eso es lo que no puedo entender, por mucho que luego me quieras vender que así es mejor para que "en el fondo no te pillen"

----------


## elmanu

el miedo a fallar debería irse por la práctica y el ensayar... no por que te hayan pillado cientos de veces y ya te dé iguual

----------


## Langas

> En el fondo te da igual "que te pillen"... lo has dicho varias veces, ese es el planteamiento que me estas poniendo, lo demás es la excusa para mantener que te da igual que te pillen... Es más y es lo que más me puede sorprender del mensaje que cité antes es que ... me han pillado tantas veces que...  eso es lo que no puedo entender, por mucho que luego me quieras vender que así es mejor para que "en el fondo no te pillen"


En general coincido contigo, "me da igual que me pillen" no es la actitud, pero creo que la cosa da algo más de sí. Estuve viendo a Woody Aragon hace no mucho y antes de pescar una carta dijo algo así como "venga, me la voy a jugar, porque si a un torero le sale mal la faena... la puede liar, pero ¿a mí que me va a pasar, que diga mal una carta?". Evidentemente hay que cogerla en contexto, a él por supuesto que no le da igual que le pillen y a nadie debería darle igual, pero si es verdad que cierto nivel de despreocupación aporta una soltura interesante. Como anécdota se equivocó pescándola, que no es "que te pillen", pero se estropeó bastante la situación.

----------


## darkd

Espero que nunca tengáis un miedo tal que os paralice todo el cuerpo y la mente, es muy bonito ensayar mucho (ensayo unas 7 horas diarias, ya que es mi pasión), pero volviendo al simil del toreo, por mucho que torees con los cuerno y la bicicleta esa que llevan para ensayar, hasta que no te pones delante de un toro de verdad no sabes lo que es el miedo a que te pille un bicho que pesa 500 kg. Recuerdo la primera vez que fuy a hacer un juego, un chaval de 15 años ante unos familiares, recuerdo como se me paralizo el cuerpo, la charla que la había ensayado 1000 veces se me olvido por completo y el cuerpo me temblaba como si llevara 10 redbull encima, y todo por el miedo a que me pillaran, el miedo escénico o como lo queráis llamar, falle estrepitosamente, pero como estaba súper motivado con la magia lo intente otra vez con otras personas, volví a fallar, lógicamente me fui a estar a solas, repetí el juego yo solo y me salió perfecto (me cabree todo el resto del día), y al día siguiente volví a intentarlo, habiendo ensayado y mejorando todavía mas el juego (era el de el test del Dr. Coue), volví a fallar 3 veces seguidas ante 3 personas diferentes y así día tras día hasta que falle tantas veces que solo por darme igual a que me pillaran otra vez, tenia la tranquilidad suficiente para estar tranquilo y ejecutar el juego a la perfección.
Asi que como os digo, si vosotros teneis la sangre fría como para poder ejecutar el juego sin nervios teniéndolo muy ensayado enhorabuena, yo no funciono así, o funcionaba, ya que ahora los nervio se han esfumado, y si me sale mal ya no me siento mal, sino que me rio de mi ante el publico y santas pascuas, poniendo otro simil esto es como si a la primera mujer que te quieres ligar te dice que no y te derrumbas para siempre, como dicen los expertos en seducción debes conseguir que te rechacen tantas veces que te de igual que te rechacen, total, por una mas!!!

----------

